# Mold all over ...



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Guys

I have been away for 2 weeks from my place and when i got back - i found all my furniture moldy and also some marks started to show on the wall for some reason as corners. I really dont know what the reason could but it is quite scary and not sure what to do.

I did not leave the AC on while i was away so not sure if this was the reason for this happening as i never had a problem with Mold before

What i did as a quick fix when i first saw this after reading online is spraying vinegar and water on it and will wait to see what happens.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

No AC = increased humidity = increased likelihood for mould. 

Which is why I always keep the AC running during the summer months, even when I'm away.

There are companies that specialise in mould treatment. When I lived in a villa the property next to mine had a bad mould problem, but the DM treated it for free! 

What colour is the mould? If it's black, that's bad....



telecompro said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have been away for 2 weeks from my place and when i got back - i found all my furniture moldy and also some marks started to show on the wall for some reason as corners. I really dont know what the reason could but it is quite scary and not sure what to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Out of interest, telecompro, where do you live ?

I just came back after a week (no aircon left on) to find high humidity, water running down the outside of the fridge and freezer and a couple of doors now sticking as they have clearly expanded a bit. In the cooled corridor outside our front door, there was a large condensate puddle on the roof - but what was strange is that next apartment is empty, with no aircon but the puddles are not outside their door.

I had put it down to the very high himidity and me overlooking the Fronds and all the watery stuff. Previously I had been overlooking land so not much in the way of moisture there.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> No AC = increased humidity = increased likelihood for mould.
> 
> Which is why I always keep the AC running during the summer months, even when I'm away.
> 
> ...


Mainly green and some are black...its very irritating and i dont really know what to do.

Luckly its only in some places and not everywhere so i will try manage this but trying to clean this myself with a wet towel and see if it comes back. Any other suggestions?


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Out of interest, telecompro, where do you live ?
> 
> I just came back after a week (no aircon left on) to find high humidity, water running down the outside of the fridge and freezer and a couple of doors now sticking as they have clearly expanded a bit. In the cooled corridor outside our front door, there was a large condensate puddle on the roof - but what was strange is that next apartment is empty, with no aircon but the puddles are not outside their door.
> 
> I had put it down to the very high himidity and me overlooking the Fronds and all the watery stuff. Previously I had been overlooking land so not much in the way of moisture there.


I live in the JLT.. and i had the exact same problem..i had to bang the door hard for it to open which was not the usual case..i also could see some mold growing on the door coming from inside to outside...i wiped this off so lets see if its comes back


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

This happened to a friend of ours who had to have all furniture with mold on specially treated and couldn't stay in the apartment until cleaned due to the spores.

This might help:
5 Ways to Kill Black Mold - wikiHow


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

@telecompro - are you overlooking a lot of water ? I look straight out onto the sea albeit nine floors up.

Its counter-intuitive as if the corridor is cold and the apartment is warm and humid, the ceiling condensation should have been inside the apartment and not in the corridor outside. 

I am beginning wonder if the cleaner left the door open half the day while working without the aircon on, and then closed it up, or if the aircon has developed a fault. Colleague in the Springs found his place was extremely hot but completely dry after two weeks so maybe its more to so with being near a body of water.

After an overnight aircon blast its all sorted so not that bad but sorry for your troubles!

Fortunately we are no away until winter now so mayeb we will be somewhere else next summer.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

One benefit of living inland at Silicon, my place gets hot but I can safely leave the AC off for a few weeks.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

I had a similar issue with my apartment and I used Saniservice. It wasnt the cheapest solution comparing it to MPlus etc. but I have no issues with mold up to now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

looper said:


> I had a similar issue with my apartment and I used Saniservice. It wasnt the cheapest solution comparing it to MPlus etc. but I have no issues with mold up to now :fingerscrossed:


How much did it cost you


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

While vinegar and water or a baking soda solution did not work that well for us in preventing mold growth from returning, what has worked so far (or at least for the past 3 weeks) are some products from Concrobium shipped through Amazon as could not find them in any of the stores here


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> While vinegar and water or a baking soda solution did not work that well for us in preventing mold growth from returning, what has worked so far (or at least for the past 3 weeks) are some products from Concrobium shipped through Amazon as could not find them in any of the stores here


What was your problem and where was the mold in your house?


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

telecompro said:


> How much did it cost you


small two bedroom in the Silverene was 2,5k AED


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

looper said:


> small two bedroom in the Silverene was 2,5k AED


What was the exact problem? did you have mold everywhere?


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

telecompro said:


> What was the exact problem? did you have mold everywhere?


mold in the guest bathroom at the AC exhaust including the panels, some in the kitchen at the exhausts as well and some at the walls in the living rooms.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

looper said:


> mold in the guest bathroom at the AC exhaust including the panels, some in the kitchen at the exhausts as well and some at the walls in the living rooms.


Nothing on furniture ?


----------



## AlexJH (Jul 2, 2013)

I have this problem now on the back of a few frames but no where else in the apartment. So right move is to leave the AC on all day? 24-26 degrees?


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

AlexJH said:


> I have this problem now on the back of a few frames but no where else in the apartment. So right move is to leave the AC on all day? 24-26 degrees?


Thats what im doing now..AC on all day


----------



## AlexJH (Jul 2, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Thats what im doing now..AC on all day


I've just started closing the curtains for the day when I am at work. Before I would come back and the floor was wet from all the humidity (i guess?) now I come back and its normal as long as the curtains have been closed.

p.s sorry the All Blacks missed out on that record winning streak


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

AlexJH said:


> I've just started closing the curtains for the day when I am at work. Before I would come back and the floor was wet from all the humidity (i guess?) now I come back and its normal as long as the curtains have been closed.
> 
> p.s sorry the All Blacks missed out on that record winning streak


Yeah that was a close one


----------

